# Google Maps Project



## iamdeadnow (Mar 31, 2007)

Before you read anymore, look at what I have ... so far after just a few minutes of work. I added just a few spots for testing.

http://www.iamdeadnow.info/map/

I used to use Google Maps to plot places that I went to that I always forgot about. Now I want to make a Google Map on my website for points of interest for homeless, free stuff, freegan dumpster spots, counter culture spots, free things/places/food, squatting [not squats obviously] etc.

I saw the google earth project, but the reality is that when I am out traveling i have a small pack and no computer for weeks or months at a time. So most library pcs wont have google earth, but with a website, anyone can access my map, versus having to download a file and need specific software. With this, you just need a browser.

I am sure that people are worried about "secrets" etc, but most things are public knowledge anyway, this is just all of this knowledge on one map with address, phone, map, description, etc.

If anyone is interested in working on it, or contributing spots, then hit me up. Working on it the next few days to make it a complete "web 2.0 app".

Post edited by: iamdeadnow, at: 2007/03/31 16:22


----------



## Matt Derrick (Mar 31, 2007)

how would one contribute information to this project?


----------



## iamdeadnow (Mar 31, 2007)

within the next few days there will be an ajax form where you will click a link on the top "add spot" and be able to add new cities and locations.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Mar 31, 2007)

cool... you do coding then? would you be interested in coding together a diy directory for us? i haven't been able to find anything yet that will do the job.


----------



## iamdeadnow (Mar 31, 2007)

DIY directory meaning ... tutorials for all diy projects? sure man sounds cool. You ever see the blackspot sneaker, adbusters mag makes them. I am about to make some diy blackspot moleskins 

ok check out the progress, click a link, it is starting to look nice.

http://www.iamdeadnow.info/map/

Post edited by: iamdeadnow, at: 2007/03/31 16:20


----------



## loess (Apr 5, 2007)

very cool. soon as you get that ajax form going, i can add a few spots for Omaha.


----------



## frankie b sick (Apr 5, 2007)

This is a really good idea. I really enjoy it. It's useful and simple.
I don't have a lot to add, but I will add one or two things when it is ready. ^^
Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## bananathrash (Apr 5, 2007)

nice work. i wanted to put together something for diving spots. perfect outlet.


----------



## bakerdoo (Apr 6, 2007)

This is a good project... i am going to get some stuff together for minneapolis. Is this map focused on anything? Just sustainablity? It will be so kick ass if we can really fill this thing up.


----------



## iamdeadnow (Apr 6, 2007)

for now, i am just going to have people email me what they want to put on the map. if the map gets used and people give me content, i can spend some time to develop it more. http://iamdeadnow.info/map/

try and give me as much detail as possible. i will even look up the long/lat.

so msg me with spots to add and i will add them asap 

Post edited by: iamdeadnow, at: 2007/04/06 15:31


----------



## veggieguy12 (Nov 3, 2007)

Dude, where's your site _now_?


----------



## Matt Derrick (Nov 4, 2007)

site's dead... and this topic is waaaay old. locking it!


----------

